# 2002 Altima transmission fluid change



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

I went to a meinke 2 weeks ago and they performed an oil change on my altima. After the oil change I was told I needed transmission fluid change also. I called up another mechanic to find out pricing in a transmission fluid change an was told to not do one unless it was done regularly on my car since it has 105,000 miles. Now I don't know if it was done regularly since I put ached the Altima used 3 months ago. What should I do? this is my first car thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would do a drain and fill; make sure the proper type ATF is used.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

knicks05 said:


> I called up another mechanic to find out pricing in a transmission fluid change an was told to not do one unless it was done regularly on my car since it has 105,000 miles.


Just like SMJ suggested, it's OK to do a drain and fill only. However DON'T do a transmission flush; this may be what the mechanic was referring to. Flushing if done improperly could contaminate the transmission with debris from the transmission cooler. The proper ATF to use for your car is NISSAN Matic 'D' or DEXRON III/MERCON can be used.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, Dexron III/Mercon is not recommended for use in transmission servicing in Type "D" applications. Type "D" is the original Dexron formula and is still made specifically for Nissan. Dexron III has a thicker viscosity than Dexron/Dexron II and has been found to cause sticking inside the transmission valve body; Nissan released a TSB on the issue. Dexron III is safe to "top-off" the fluid level, but for a trans service, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF or an aftermarket ATF that is "recommended" for use in Dexron II applications. Those would include Valvoline Maxlife ATF, Castrol Multi-import ATF and Amsoil's ATF. Usual drain and fill is about 4-1/2 quarts (US).


----------



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes meinke wanted to do a transmission fluid since the fluid was getting dirty. Should I just take it to nissan for my next oil change and see if they recommend a drain and fill? I'm just new to cars and don't know where to begin when visually looking at it. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Actually, Dexron III/Mercon is not recommended for use in transmission servicing in Type "D" applications. Type "D" is the original Dexron formula and is still made specifically for Nissan. Dexron III has a thicker viscosity than Dexron/Dexron II and has been found to cause sticking inside the transmission valve body; Nissan released a TSB on the issue. Dexron III is safe to "top-off" the fluid level, but for a trans service, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF or an aftermarket ATF that is "recommended" for use in Dexron II applications. Those would include Valvoline Maxlife ATF, Castrol Multi-import ATF and Amsoil's ATF. Usual drain and fill is about 4-1/2 quarts (US).


I'm gland you pointed that out; didn't realize about the possible sticking. The reason for me posting the Dexron III/Mercon is that it was spelled out in the FSM; didn't know about the Nissan TSB.


----------



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

knicks05 said:


> Yes meinke wanted to do a transmission fluid since the fluid was getting dirty. Should I just take it to nissan for my next oil change and see if they recommend a drain and fill? I'm just new to cars and don't know where to begin when visually looking at it. Thanks


Whoops meant transmission flush


----------

